# Would you fail this?



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2010)

Worth writing up or not?


----------



## RJJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Would you fail this?

Yes! The romex needs to trimmed back and what I can see is a spaghetti factor starting.

Last, I don't approve OSB set direct to block or poured foundations. It tends to fall apart with just a little water. Then the panel is waving in the air not secured. Put a few treated 2x4 behind it and it is fine.

Are the wires fasten above the box or just held in place by gravity?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Would you fail this?



> Yes! The romex needs to trimmed back and what I can see is a spaghetti factor starting.


What do you mean by "the romex needs to be trimmed back"?

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Would you fail this?

The issue is not the NM sheath but the fact that the NM is not secured within 12" of the enclosure and there is ductwork above the box.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Would you fail this?

the beam is also in direct contact with masonry


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Would you fail this?

Is that a red wire nut inside the box?


----------

